

Fake Steve Jobs: Orwell versus Huxley (comic repost with added tech commentary) - zimbabwe
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2009/07/food-for-thought.html

======
nazgulnarsil
At this point I'd take Brave New World over the mass starvation, disease, and
war that we face in this world.

